# DIY Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 owners



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been noticing a dull clanking noise coming from the drivers side front wheel for the last few weeks while driving at a low speed. So today I climbed under the truck (05 Dodge 2500 4x4 diesel) and found the u-joint on the back side of the wheel assembly is out. I looked in my chilton manual and could not find anything about the replacement procedures. Has anyone done this and if so, is it strait forward or is it a dealer job?

Thanks.

TC


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't be that hard?


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## bayrocks (Jun 24, 2006)

remove wheel and brake asembly remove nut on axle,take 4 bolts out of hub they are on backside of the knuckle remove hub, pull axle through knuckle replace joint like you would driveshaft u-joint


----------

